# Where to Begin?



## ladygrimjoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I'm searching for help in regard to my two parakeets, Biscuit and Kiwi. I got them about three months ago and I have yet to attempt taming them. I'm not sure where to start because I'm scared. Twice, Biscuit has escaped his cage when I was cleaning or whatnot and flown freely around the room, which was very dangerous since he is untamed. Apparently their clipped wings grew back in before I got them, because they fly really well and never fall. I'm terrified to think what would happen if he escaped again; last time he started hyperventilating. I even bought a net just in case. So, this has made me hesitant to tame them. 

They have gotten used to my hand going inside the middle of the cage to change their food and water bowls, but that's about it. They still get frightened if I try to put my hand anywhere near the top (where their favorite perch is). I cannot isolate one or the other either. I'm at a loss of what to do. I want to be closer with my birds one day. Any advice would help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.

You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

If it makes you feel more confident, you can move the budgies' cage into a smaller bird-proof room during the taming sessions.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm so glad you were able to rescue Biscuit and Kiwi  

It's great to have you with us, and you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about the best of budgie care! 

FaeryBee has given great advice above. It's important to proceed at your budgies' pace to ensure you gain their trust. At this point in time, they are letting you know they are not quite comfortable with you so proceeding from that point on in the manner outlined above is the best way to help them trust in you 

Also, you can let your budgies out of the cage when untamed as long as the room is budgie safe and you are comfortable with doing so. They will return to their cage on their own without you needing to catch them; if you choose to do this, know that it may take a while for them to return to their cage so don't do this if you have to leave the house soon. 

Be sure to read through the forum's Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to stay up to date on all aspects of budgie care. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! :thumbsup: 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums! :budgie:

Cheers! :wave:


----------

